

Discrete Structures for Computer Science: Counting, Recursion, and Probability - cdelahousse
http://cglab.ca/~michiel/DiscreteStructures/
This textbooks is being taught as a second year discrete math course at Carleton University. I found it to be really high quality, and on par with similar sections from the Rosen or Epp texts.<p>Oh... Also, it is free!
======
cdelahousse
OP here.

This textbook is being taught as a second year discrete math course at
Carleton University. I found it to be really high quality, and on par with
similar sections from the Rosen or Epp texts.

Oh... Also, it is free!

